# Need Metronidazole



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dammit

Discus got internal parasites.

Where to get metro? i need large amounts, I got 180 gallon tank. No smaller tank (too much trouble).


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I’m sure fish stores in Markham along pacific malls have them they specialize in discus and flowerhorn. Petsmart have them too. It’ll be expensive to treat 180 gal go to Home Depot and get a bucket then add aeration. The joy of keeping discus....


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

If the fish are still feeding, bind metro to their food with Seachem Focus. You will use less and it will be more effective by ingestion than by passive absorption.

Otherwise, you can find Hikari Metro+ at BA or Petsmart. The small bottle (~100g) treats 100 gal.

Best of luck.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

kem said:


> Otherwise, you can find Hikari Metro+ at BA or Petsmart. The small bottle (~100g) treats 100 gal.


Have you seen this recently in stores? I thought metronidazole was on the list of meds that were no longer available in Canada except from a vet.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

infolific said:


> Have you seen this recently in stores? I thought metronidazole was on the list of meds that were no longer available in Canada except from a vet.


Honestly, I haven't paid attention. I bought some from BA Hamilton about a year ago.

A quick online search doesn't show it anymore, but Angelfins still has some Sera Flagellol listed if that helps.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Buy from the states 

Get it sent regular mail that’s how I get my meds


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

You can wait that long to get em in mail from states usps, custom and can post those stores along pacific malls don't have them? those discus are suffering man...


----------

